# Crazy tapers on you tube



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And,,NO! That's not me.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I could do that. I just couldn't keep that pace very long any more. Plus I would have to see the quality myself. Sometimes going fast will actually slow you down.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

No offense, but there's nothing too 'crazy' about how fast this guy is finishing, am I missing something?

He's quick, sure, but my guys can finish just as fast as this on stilts..... although I don't encourage this, because of obvious quality-control issues...

Cool video, but I just expected to see something 'mind blowing' I guess, especially if it's on Youtube.

You guys agree right? I thought I was going to see technique I've never seen before or something along those lines.....


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> He's quick, sure, although I don't encourage this, because of obvious quality-control issues


I'm assuming moore was inferring this as well. Fast is good but we all know that most tapers falter when rushing. Doesn't matter in this video though because the guy is just prepping it for wallpaper. So who cares what it looks like as long as it's filled ?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> I'm assuming moore was inferring this as well. Fast is good but we all know that most tapers falter when rushing. Doesn't matter in this video though because the guy is just prepping it for wallpaper. So who cares what it looks like as long as it's filled ?


Prepping it for wallpaper, that explains it all. I can finish like that with a monster or redbull.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*



cdwoodcox said:


> I could do that. I just couldn't keep that pace very long any more. Plus I would have to see the quality myself. Sometimes going fast will actually slow you down.


personally if I did that it would not go over with the DWC might get away with a Knock-down over top, the shacks I do have to be the highest level possible,

couple tapers onsite move that fast and I am not sure how the dwc accepts it from them but not me, anyway these guys walked into my shack to Tex my suite, ya know one guy tex per building, came walking out there eyes were circles, 3 coats with a Trowel everywhere, D-Dub-C does not like the knife as it bends


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> No offense, but there's nothing too 'crazy' about how fast this guy is finishing, am I missing something?
> 
> He's quick, sure, but my guys can finish just as fast as this on stilts..... although I don't encourage this, because of obvious quality-control issues...
> 
> ...


Throw A hologen on that wall..A mind blowing mess.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

hope the h/o doesn't want smooth walls.......going to be sanding for a LONG time !! yikes!! any of us can do that ...if not faster if it's going to get covered up......

I always say this....speed kills :scooter:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

that would be a sanding nightmare... and would still turn out like crap.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it was designed to show just speed the average Guy watching is going to be impressed.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> I think it was designed to show just speed the average Guy watching is going to be impressed.


Yea, maybe that should of been posted on the DIY site, not here.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of the drywall videos on YouTube should be outlawed. It should be a crime to spread that kind of misinformation


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Most of the drywall videos on YouTube should be outlawed. It should be a crime to spread that kind of misinformation


You shush your mouth! It's videos like this that keep the calls rolling in.

"Wow, that looks easy, I can do that myself"

Magical time elapse:

"Hello, I'm looking for someone to come and finish the drywall in my basement. I started it, but, ummmm......I realized I just don't have the time" :laughing::lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Gee, I was sorta impressed with the guy, I never seen a straight knife taper go that fast before:whistling2:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Gee, I was sorta impressed with the guy, I never seen a straight knife taper go that fast before:whistling2:


it is impressive, of course there is no way to know exactly what it will look like finished, but it did look like he wiped everything tight.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

fenez said:


> it is impressive, of course there is no way to know exactly what it will look like finished, but it did look like he wiped everything tight.


If he loaded the beads at that speed and slowed down just a touch on finish coat I think he would be bang on. Might even be fast enough to work in New York. :whistling2:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> If he loaded the beads at that speed and slowed down just a touch on finish coat I think he would be bang on. Might even be fast enough to work in New York. :whistling2:


No way to really know without a closer look, but yeah he probably could work here, being as most guys here are knife tapers


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it just my bad eyesight or was the hot mud on that bead still wet?
He's too fast for the bubbles?


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Why is it NY always has to get thrown in to the topic somehow:whistling2: seems many are envious of NewYork.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Many may be envious of New York but ALL are envious of Australia. Currently sunny and 25 deg c. Beautiful one day perfect the next.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Final touch drywall said:


> Why is it NY always has to get thrown in to the topic somehow:whistling2: seems many are envious of NewYork.


Is it true - A lot of you guys are into knife swapping?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> Is it just my bad eyesight or was the hot mud on that bead still wet?
> He's too fast for the bubbles?


I wondered the same thing. But then I dont know that much about hotmud. :wacko:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not knocking the guy..Hell.. I could use someone like that at the moment.
I just thought the vid was funny.. When he turned to the camera and let out that yahoo!! I Bout fell out my chair Laughing..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm not knocking the guy..Hell.. I could use someone like that at the moment.
> I just thought the vid was funny.. When he turned to the camera and let out that yahoo!! I Bout fell out my chair Laughing..


Did it kinda remind you of someone too:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Many may be envious of New York but ALL are envious of Australia. Currently sunny and 25 deg c. Beautiful one day perfect the next.


ya fergot to mention the women


----------

